# xiphoid injection



## jessieindiego (Mar 27, 2009)

does anyone know how i would code a xiphoid sternal injection.....?


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 29, 2009)

I would need to see the documentation before coding.  If you can, please post the scrubbed procedural note.

Julie, CPC


----------



## jessieindiego (Mar 30, 2009)

dont have it this is what is being sent to ins company for auth


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 31, 2009)

Without diagnosis or documenation this is truly just a suggestion.  For xiphoid process injection have the provider look at 20605 (plus any radiological guidance CPT code if applicable) to see if this is an accurate description of the planned procedure.

Julie, CPC


----------

